# صور نادرة وغير مألوفة لظهورات العذراء مريم



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 فبراير 2008)

*صور نادرة وغير مألوفة لظهورات العذراء مريم*
*سلام ونعمة،*
*أضع امامكم العديد من الصور لظهورات العذراء مريم الغير مألوفه نوعاً ما .. فمنها النادر ومنها الذى لم ينشر على الملأ ومنها المعروف داخل مصر فقط ..*





*حمامة تظهر فى الصورة فقط على الرغم من أنها لم تظهر أثناء موكب العذراء*







*من ظهورات العذراء مريم فى ميدجورجيا - يوغوسلافيا*
*العذراء مريم على السحاب*
*(أنقر هنا لتقرأ عن ظهور العذراء مريم ميدجورجيا - يوغوسلافيا)*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة وغير مألوفة لظهورات العذراء مريم*





*صورة للعذراء مريم ألتقطت فى حجرة الظهورات (التى تظهر فيها العذراء مريم) فى كنيسة القديس يعقوب فى ميدجورجيا - يوغوسلافيا*
*(أنقر هنا لتقرأ عن ظهور العذراء مريم ميدجورجيا - يوغوسلافيا)*
*أنقر هنا لصورة مشابهة من ظهورات فنزويلا*





*صورة مألوفه من ظهورات العذراء مريم بالزيتون 1968*
*(أنقر هنا لقراءة المزيد عن ظهور العذراء مريم فى الزيتون 1968)*





*صورة نادرة لظهور العذراء مريم قيل أنه تم ألتقاطها أثناء ظهورها فى الزيتون*
*(أنقر هنا لقراءة المزيد عن ظهور العذراء مريم فى الزيتون 1968)*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة وغير مألوفة لظهورات العذراء مريم*

*صورة نادرة للعذراء مريم أثناء ظهورها فى كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة*
*(**أنقر هنا لقراءة المزيد عن ظهور العذراء مريم فى شبرا 1986**)*
*



*
*العذراء مريم تظهر داخل السحاب فى هارتفورد*
*الصوره بعد تكبيرها :*
*



*
*(الصور من موقع )*http://ourworld.cs.com/mrosale/index.htm





*صورة لظهور العذراء مريم فى أسيوط 2000 - 2001*
*(أنقر هنا لتقرأ أحداث ظهور العذراء مريم فى أسيوط 2000 - 2001)*





*صورة مألوفة لظهور العذراء مريم فى أسيوط 2000 - 2001*
*(أنقر هنا لتقرأ أحداث ظهور العذراء مريم فى أسيوط 2000 - 2001)*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة وغير مألوفة لظهورات العذراء مريم*

*

*
*فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس الذى يظهر عجائبه فى قديسيه ..*
*أشفعى فينا أيتها الملكة البتول أمام أبنك الحبيب ليغفر لنا خطايانا .*
*الرب معكم ويبارك تعب محبتكم *
*صلوا لاجل ضعفى *​


----------



## Meriamty (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة وغير مألوفة لظهورات العذراء مريم*



موضوع اكثر من راائع يا اثناسيوس 

بركة وشفاعه ام النور تكون معاك ومعانا جميعا امين 


​


----------



## كارلوس جون (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة وغير مألوفة لظهورات العذراء مريم*

*صور جميلة اوي يا اثناسيوس
 وموضوع اجمل ربنا يباركلك​*


----------



## maream samir (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة وغير مألوفة لظهورات العذراء مريم*

*صور جميلة جداا
بجد الانسان محتاج لمظاهر روحية جميلة زى دى
علشان يعرف ان ربنا بيقولة انا دايماا معاك ومش ناسيك
ميرسى ليك على الصورة الرائعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة وغير مألوفة لظهورات العذراء مريم*




اشكر محبتكم جميعا
لن يعود الروح القدس الى السماء الا ومعة وفى حضن المسيح ابناء كثيرين فى المجد 
*أشكر الرب من أجل خدمتكم الرائعة وعمل الله من خلالكم ونصلي وننتظر أن يعمل الرب بنا وبكل خدامه أكثر جدا مما نطلب أو نفتكر لمجد اسمه*
*يارب حرك قلوب العالم غير المسيحى ليرى فينا نورك ويرى فينا رائحتك ..............امين*
*صلوا لاجل ضعفى *​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 مارس 2011)

*موضوع رررررررررائع
الرب يبار تعب محبتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2011)

السلام لك يا مريم
شكرا للصور الرائعه جدا​


----------

